# How to restart HU-NBT



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Part of some fun stuff requires that I restart my ID4 HU-NBT, and all the tricks of pressing all kind of buttons and doing dances around the car would NOT restart the silly HU.

Two ways to do it:

1- Use tool32, load your HU [nbt||nbtevo].prg, and run job STEUERGERAETE_RESET (reset ECU , SG for ECU).

2- Or my favorite method, is to use netcat (nc) to send the proper UDS command to reset/restart the sucker: *nc ZGW_IP 6801 < huRst.bin*

- where ZGW_IP is the gateway's IP, and huRst.bin contains the following UDS command (hex): 00 00 00 04 00 01 f4 63 11 01​
You'll get some funny characters in command prompt, thats the HU saying why why why did you restart me  (its the response to the reset/restart, ctrl-c to exit)

PS: Please if you don't understand any of this, don't ask for a guide, tutorial, step by step, ...
PPS: if someone knows a one liner without downloading a program on Windows, such as using echo -e on *nix, fire away !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> ...PPS: if someone knows a one liner without downloading a program on Windows, such as using echo -e on *nix, fire away !


Use E-Sys Transmitter by sending diagnostic message 11 01 to block 0x63.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use E-Sys Transmitter by sending diagnostic message 11 01 to block 0x63.


come on that doesnt quality  one liner command line, not an app  So now thats a third easy quick way to do it too! But mine is the quickest :bigpimp:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aboulfad said:


> come on that doesnt quality  one liner command line, not an app  So now thats a third easy quick way to do it too! But mine is the quickest :bigpimp:


I am simple minded...I need simple solutions...


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Amen to that ... 
Aboulfad = KICS = Keep It Complicated Stupid
Shawn = KISS = Keep It Simple Smart


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use E-Sys Transmitter by sending diagnostic message 11 01 to block 0x63.


Have you got a screenshot of this procedure ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

juju00799 said:


> Have you got a screenshot of this procedure ?


No, I don't. Launch Transmitter, at bottom set "tester diag addr" to "63" and set "diag msg" to "11 01", then hit "Connect" and "Send".


----------



## juju00799 (Apr 3, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, I don't. Launch Transmitter, at bottom set "tester diag addr" to "63" and set "diag msg" to "11 01", then hit "Connect" and "Send".


Ok thank's a lot Shawn !


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

Where can one find lists of diagnostic messages such as this?


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> Where can one find lists of diagnostic messages such as this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


There is no list that I have ever seen.


----------



## TLKM3 (Aug 18, 2016)

The diagnostic commands and using Transmitter comes up from time to time but how did you find out what to send? Like here, or in the case of muffler valve control. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

TLKM3 said:


> The diagnostic commands and using Transmitter comes up from time to time but how did you find out what to send? Like here, or in the case of muffler valve control.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


That I don't know.


----------



## jd_rftr (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi!

Will revive this thread
Do this command, to diag address, and command 11 01 will restart the HU, or only block? If the second, then why you would block it?

I have seen an NBT that stalls, EVO id5, nothing happens, no BT connection, no CD reading, nothing and would like to help him figure out.


----------

